

Entrepreneur nervous about Silicon Valley's future - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/therese-polettis-tech-tales-former/story.aspx?guid={759464D5-A036-47B9-9484-5A3315F95615}&dist=hplatest

======
kqr2
The subtitle of the article is:

Technology entrepreneur Judy Estrin is worried about the future of technology
and innovation in Silicon Valley AND THE REST OF THE COUNTRY (capitalization
added for emphasis)

So it isn't a Silicon Valley specific issue; rather she is concerned about the
general decline of math, science, and engineering in the US educational
system.

